# Rumor Control.....



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I saw a report on another site that the park in Flat Rock will be closed to fishing starting April 1 until the opener, from the foot dam down to Telegraph because of so many people poaching Walleye. This would mean ALL fishing, including steelhead.

I called the Livonia Office of the DNR and left a message with the Law Secretary asking if it was true or not. Tonight I came home from work to find a message from Gary Townes from the Fisheries Division. Turns out this is totally false, no such restrictions will be put in place.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

How is the water down there?
Gotta scratch an itch


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The water is up and good. There are fish moving up, I seen it with my own eye. 

Let me know when you want to scratch that itch, I'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Cool it will be a week day when I work Milford
I will give you a holler


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nothing moved yesterday so I'm glad to hear something shook loose today.

I heard the rumor while down there yesterday but didn't see the sign that was supposed to be there and figured it to be just that.....a rumor.

Thanks.....


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I think the restrictions were for flydunkers, cops and shoe guys only. At least that's what the legislation originally had in it......

BTW...thanks for all the signatures ...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tattooed to the side of my... roeel


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

It must of been dificult to put your entire sig on such a micro roeel.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I heard it was going to be closed for a shocking and tagging study


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

what will some people think of next?

good one ralf ROTFLMAO.


----------



## marklisten (Dec 30, 2003)

the huron rules. Man, i had the biggest steelie of my life on, jumped like 6 times, the sheered off on a rock. where else do steelies compete with muskies? i am sick of walleye poachers though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andy capp _
> *I heard it was going to be closed for a shocking and tagging study *


The tagging study will happen when Walleye are closed. Last year they did it below Telegraph.

I heard the DNR was called the other night about some guys snagging 'eyes in the park.


----------



## marklisten (Dec 30, 2003)

Those loosers!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I know it is going to be done when eyes are closed, Cant believe people think the whole river is going to be closed


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I cant belive that people try snagging when there are so many DNR out there watching people


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Although the CO's have been doing a great job at increasing the pressure at Flat Rock the last year or two it's not what it should be and won't be until more CO's are hired. There's just too much to be covered down here with Erie and the Detroit river (not to mention inland lakes) to be covered. 

Fortunately there's too much ice still in the river and not enough ice on the inland lakes that the CO's can spend some time down there but that won't last long after the closing date.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rumor control
Sounds like an oxymoron to me, YPSIFLY


----------

